# My MK3 TTS plans



## Tom82 (Oct 19, 2015)

Already done: VW Racing Air intake.

I have on order the ABT fixed spoiler, and the APR map Stage 1 (currently its a Beta map so should be in production within the month),

Plans:
Bigger brakes front and rear
possible Vinyl wrap (unsure as I wanted matte but have been put off matte atm)
lowering springs
New Audi wheels (https://shops.audi.com/en_GB/web/zubeho ... 99a-ax1-14)
Probaly stage 2 APR Map
Which will then lead to an aftermarket exhaust and intercooler.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Hope I never come across you with my 1.8 TT :?


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Sounds great mate 

The ABT TTS is really nice.










Also, the manufacturers are starting to supply bits... Milltek now have some exhaust offerings for the MK3 TTS

http://www.millteksport.com/exhaust.pro ... antid=1514


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

@ Tom how the vehicle looks now? Some photos?


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

As much as I love the pop up spoiler, that ABT fixed one really suits the car


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

spike said:


> As much as I love the pop up spoiler, that ABT fixed one really suits the car


Now 'that' would get me into a mk3 8)


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

IC_HOTT said:


> spike said:
> 
> 
> > As much as I love the pop up spoiler, that ABT fixed one really suits the car
> ...


Ta daaaa:

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... &logcode=p


----------



## Tom82 (Oct 19, 2015)

Dreams1966 said:


> Sounds great mate
> 
> The ABT TTS is really nice.


I'm not a huge fan of bodykits generally, but the ABT one is very nice. I wouldn't want an "ABT" TT though unless they were paying for it all, it becomes like a sponsored car then which is why i tend to mix and match the bits I like best from everywhere.


----------



## Tom82 (Oct 19, 2015)

ukoslov said:


> @ Tom how the vehicle looks now? Some photos?


Nothing has changed on the outside yet.









And here is the intake


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Dreams1966 said:


> Sounds great mate
> 
> The ABT TTS is really nice.
> 
> ...


One of the best mk3's I've seen so far.


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

It is a cracker. The other angles are quite tasty too


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm not sure i'm a fan of those alloys in that auto trader link but each to their own.


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

Tom82 said:


> ukoslov said:
> 
> 
> > @ Tom how the vehicle looks now? Some photos?
> ...


It looks very nice! 

Do not give additional plastics, my opinion! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Tom82 said:


> Already done: VW Racing Air intake.
> 
> I have on order the ABT fixed spoiler, and the APR map Stage 1 (currently its a Beta map so should be in production within the month),
> 
> ...


Had those wheels in silver some years ago on my early mk2..


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

What concerns me about remapping this engine is that 300+ is already pushing it for a 4 pot.

There can't be much more potential left without rimming the danger zone


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hopefully we should be ok for circa 370bhp in the TTS


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Dreams1966 said:


> http://youtu.be/-geeRccH8Wg
> 
> Hopefully we should be ok for circa 370bhp in the TTS


I can't see why not the as long as it's thoughtfully executed. ..what it really needs more than anything else is the 7 speed STronic box, I think the TTS would really benefit from it, this with more power would make it a great machine.


----------



## aaronz (Dec 28, 2015)

Good to see someone else looking to add some parts! From what I've gathered there are no springs atm that work with the mag ride suspension. MSS is working on it, H&R has a set listed but not for mag shocks (and they are different as can be seen on the S3 options).

How do you like the intake? Was thinking of going with APR or AWE as they both are confirmed to fit.

Exhaust...if you don't mind waiting a bit, Meisterschaft (ft haus) will be making an exhaust - they are using my car as a test fit

Chip - waiting for APR to get their butt in gear

I would suggest looking at the 034 dogbone mount, great cheap upgrade that provides a better ride.

Have you priced out that spoiler, curious how much?


----------



## Tom82 (Oct 19, 2015)

aaronz said:


> Good to see someone else looking to add some parts!
> How do you like the intake? Was thinking of going with APR or AWE as they both are confirmed to fit.
> 
> Exhaust...if you don't mind waiting a bit, Meisterschaft (ft haus) will be making an exhaust - they are using my car as a test fit
> ...


Intake - I had it on my Golf so was easy to transfer over. Improves the sound definitely, though not as much as I would like. remap will sort that as the Golf had a lovely Whoosh as the turbo spooled after map and intake were fitted.

Exhaust - there is nothing out yet, well nothing that I like so definitely happy to wait.

APR Map - my local dealer is also a friend, he said the TTS map is on the Beta server so shouldn't be too long till he can use it. He did ask if he could use the Beta map on my car but APR said no 

Spoiler - £369.75, that's from ABT to my tuner, who will then have to paint and fit so I'd say £450-500 total cost.


----------



## aaronz (Dec 28, 2015)

Tune came out yesterday but my box code wasn't supported


----------



## Tom82 (Oct 19, 2015)

APR Stage 1 put on today, and wow the car has gone from 311 to 360. Haven't put it on a rolling road but you can feel the extra power. Sure I will at some point


----------



## deanshaw24 (Apr 15, 2015)

Is the remap not the same as the s3?.. I've ordered a rear spoiler for my tts from Audi genuine accessories £380


----------



## Tom82 (Oct 19, 2015)

Not sure. I know it was only just realised for the TTS but that could just be the my 16 year of the ECU.


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

deanshaw24 said:


> Is the remap not the same as the s3?.. I've ordered a rear spoiler for my tts from Audi genuine accessories £380


Be interesting to see some pictures once fitted.


----------



## deanshaw24 (Apr 15, 2015)

PJV997 said:


> deanshaw24 said:
> 
> 
> > Is the remap not the same as the s3?.. I've ordered a rear spoiler for my tts from Audi genuine accessories £380
> ...


I did try and find a pic on the web, but can't find it anywhere, I work at Audi so I'll get the picture up on the parts computer tomorrow and take a pic! I think it looks slightly sharper than the abt one from memory! It did look good though!


----------



## gixerste (Dec 13, 2010)

deanshaw24 said:


> PJV997 said:
> 
> 
> > deanshaw24 said:
> ...


Looking forward to seen it


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

Does anyone know if these TTS mods can be applied to the 2.0 TT 230 bhp engine as well?

Golf Racing Intake
APR Remap
Milltek exhaust

Also where did you source the intake, does it affect performance or only sound effects?


----------



## Tom82 (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisH said:


> Does anyone know if these TTS mods can be applied to the 2.0 TT 230 bhp engine as well?
> 
> Golf Racing Intake
> APR Remap
> ...


Golf Racing Intake - yes
APR Remap - there is an APR map for the 230 model.
Milltek exhaust - yes there is an exhaust for this engine.

I got the intake from the my local VAG tuner, I had it on my Golf R and then found out it fitted the Audi so moved it over.
It sounds slightly better and will slightly increase performance.


----------



## deanshaw24 (Apr 15, 2015)

Chris, I have a full milltek for sale for the mk3 tt 2.0tfsi going cheap!


----------



## deanshaw24 (Apr 15, 2015)

I have the picture of the Audi genuine rear spoiler but can't upload as the file is too big


----------



## Tom82 (Oct 19, 2015)

deanshaw24 said:


> I have the picture of the Audi genuine rear spoiler but can't upload as the file is too big


tinypic.com will let you create a forum link for the image.


----------



## deanshaw24 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

I quite like the look of the spoiler so asked my dealer, not quite available yet they said but are quoting about £400 before discount and whatever it costs to spray up and fit.

A better photo here http://www.audicentrumgdansk.pl/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/audi-wiosna-katalog-akcesoriow.pdf


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

deanshaw24 said:


> Is the remap not the same as the s3?.. I've ordered a rear spoiler for my tts from Audi genuine accessories £380


Where did you get the spoiler for £380 mate? Is that including VAT?


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## deanshaw24 (Apr 15, 2015)

johnny_hungus said:


> deanshaw24 said:
> 
> 
> > Is the remap not the same as the s3?.. I've ordered a rear spoiler for my tts from Audi genuine accessories £380
> ...


Yes mate, that's cost price though ask work for audi


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

deanshaw24 said:


> johnny_hungus said:
> 
> 
> > deanshaw24 said:
> ...


My buddy works for Audi and can't get it anywhere near that price, so good for you 8)


----------



## deanshaw24 (Apr 15, 2015)

I think cost is £323 + vat so just over £380! But you do need a fitting kit and glue, which is another £60, but luckily I already have some!


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

I quite like the spoiler but the price could be a deciding factor.


----------



## aaronz (Dec 28, 2015)

Trying to find a way to get this in the US. My polish is rusty is that say flat black for the chin spoiler?


----------



## j14lal (Sep 23, 2015)

Tom82 said:


> ukoslov said:
> 
> 
> > @ Tom how the vehicle looks now? Some photos?
> ...


TOM82,

Just seen this and the reg looked familiar, I thought u were taking over my spot at the Costa car park, I use that one as the gym car park is always rammed! Anyways thy both looked pretty last week and I snapped em up. Hope you don't mind, ebony and ivory 

Your local APR, the one behind the esso garage next to kens autos!?


----------



## j14lal (Sep 23, 2015)

Tom82 said:


> ukoslov said:
> 
> 
> > @ Tom how the vehicle looks now? Some photos?
> ...


TOM82,

Just seen this and the reg looked familiar, I thought u were taking over my spot at the Costa car park, I use that one as the gym car park is always rammed! Anyways thy both looked pretty last week and I snapped em up. Hope you don't mind, ebony and ivory 

Your local APR, the one behind the esso garage next to kens autos!?


----------



## Tom82 (Oct 19, 2015)

j14lal said:


> Your local APR, the one behind the esso garage next to kens autos!?


Yes mate, Tuningwerkes. Been going there since I had my Scirroco (2008 onwards). Owned by a guy called Reuben, really nice and helpful.


----------



## hxrpz (Jul 6, 2015)

I was speaking to Reuben the other day about your car, my TT-S was the car that APR used to develop the remap & I agree with you it is an animal, pulled 364.5 BHP on the dyno and is currently with Scorpion having a sports cat developed.


----------



## Tom82 (Oct 19, 2015)

Already done: 
VW Racing Air intake.
Stage 1 Apr remap (circa 360HP now)

The Mrs S1 should arrive in the next 2 weeks then the ABT spoiler will be fitted (pics to follow)
Tempted to do the wheels now too...
New Audi wheels (https://shops.audi.com/en_GB/web/zubeho ... 99a-ax1-14)

Future Plans:
Bigger brakes front and rear
Possible Vinyl wrap (unsure as I wanted matte but have been put off matte atm)
Lowering springs
Probably stage 2 APR Map
Which will then lead to an aftermarket exhaust and intercooler.


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

I ordered the genuine Audi spoiler from the dealer, still no sign of it after two weeks, this the norm ?


----------



## Tom82 (Oct 19, 2015)

Took the car down to Surrey Rolling Road on Saturday, see what figures the APR stage 1 map produces. Very happy with the output of 382HP 










Queue the discussion about how unreliable rolling roads are... even giving it a 20% margin for error that's still 374HP which I'm still extremely happy with.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

Tom82 said:


> Queue the discussion about how unreliable rolling roads are... even giving it a 20% margin for error that's still 374HP which I'm still extremely happy with.


that would be a 2% margin for error.


----------



## Tom82 (Oct 19, 2015)

EvilTed said:


> Tom82 said:
> 
> 
> > Queue the discussion about how unreliable rolling roads are... even giving it a 20% margin for error that's still 374HP which I'm still extremely happy with.
> ...


Whilst I am very tired, and my maths is wrong  ... so is yours EvilTed. 

(382-310 = 72HP gain) 20% would be 14.4HP bringing the figure to 368HP.
2% would have taken it down 1.44HP only


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

Tom82 said:


> EvilTed said:
> 
> 
> > Tom82 said:
> ...


But now you're applying margin for error only to the gain, if the machine has a margin for error it applies to the entire figure.
2% of 382 = 7.64HP which takes you down to the 374HP you used in your original post.
Shall we carry on at www.mathsgeeks.com :lol:

Maths aside, it's a nice increase


----------

